# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  Ata Ocağı, Ana Kucağı: NİNNİ

## bozok

*ATA OCAğI, ANA KUCAğI: NİNNİ*




üocuğun uyumasının sağlanması ya da ağlamasının durması için, sade bir dille ve hece ölçüsüne göre ezgili olarak söylenen ezgili şiirlerdir. Söyleyeni belli olmayan bu ürünler dörtlüklerden ve nakarat bölümlerinden oluşur. üzel bir beste ile söylenir. Bu sözler annenin o andaki ruh durumunu yansıtır. Ninniler genellikle mani türünde bir dörtlükten meydana gelen bir çeşit türküdür. Ninni, Divanü Lügati’t Türk‘de* “balubalu”* diye adlandırılır. üteki Türk boylarında değişik isimler verilmiştir…(1)

Ninnilerin çocuğun ruhsal gelişiminde çok önemli etkileri vardır. üocuktaki vicdani oluşum ile ailesine ve doğaya karşı sevgi bağlılığı, ninnilerle tekamül eder.

üocuğun hayatındaki ilk dersler ninnilerle başlar. üocuk; ninnilerle insani, milli ve manevi değerleri ihtiva eden sesli sembollerle tanışır. 

Bazı ninnileri duyduğumuzda bizleri, Ata Ocağı’na - Ana Kucağı’na beşikte sallar gibi alır götürür…


*YILMAZ KARAHAN*


*BİNLERCE NİNNİLERİMİZDEN BİRKAü üRNEK:*

*HU ALLAH*

Huu Huu Huu Allah
sen iyilikler ver Allah
sen iyilikler verirsen
yavrum yürür inşallah

huu huu huu Allah
sen iyilikler ver Allah
sen iyilikler verirsen
Yavrum büyür inşallah

Huu huu bebeğim
huu huu meleğim
huu huu kuzuma
huu huu yavruma
e e e e e


*DANALI BEBEK*

Dandini Dandini Danalı Bebek
Mini Mini Elleri Kınalı Bebek
Annesi Babası üok Sever
Uyur Büyür Nazlı Bebek

Dandini Dandini Dastana
Danalar Girmiş Bostana
Kov Bostancı Danayı
Yemesin Lahanayı

Dandini Dandini Danadan
Bir Ay Doğmuş Anadan
Kaçınmamış Yaradan
Mevlam Korusun Nazardan
E……. E……


*Dandini dandini danalı bebek-1*

Dandini dandini danalı bebek
Elleri kolları kınalı bebek
Benim de yavrum cicili bebek
Uyusun da büyüsün ninni…

Dandini dandini dastana
Danalar girmiş bostana
Kov bostancı danayı
Yemesin lahanayı…

Lahanayı yemez kökünü yer
Benim de kuzum lokum yer
Uyusun da büyüsün ninni
Tıpış tıpış yürüsün ninni…


*BENİM üAğAM*

Benim çağam nartanesi
nartanesi nurtanesi
anasının bir tanesi 

ninni bebeğim ninni
ninni güzelim ninni

Benim çağam uyuyacak
uyuyup da büyüyecek
okullara gidecek
büyük adam olacak …(2)



1) turkceciler.com

2) Ninniler www.dersimiz.com sitesinden alınmıştır.

http://www.yenidenergenekon.com/128-ata-ocagi-ana-kucagi-ninni/

----------

